# 2 pound jfg jar mint



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

ive dug only two of these and they were rough, well today i got one for 12 bucks and its mint,  theres rumors of even a larger size, for those who dont know this jar, it was used by the jfg coffee co. of knoxville tn. who also sold peanut butter, a jarred food products, the globe jar as pictured is like a real globe kinda, with embossed continents europe asia and usa, the jar reads none better in all the world, its art deco and was  used during the 1939 worlds fair era  roughly until 1941 theres 3 sizes  known


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

.........


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

all 3 sizes known


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice set ya have there....the task will be getting original lids.....

   David


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 25, 2010)

I like those!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey madman - if you ever get tired of that 2 pounder, you can just send it on my way!  Nice set - Tammy


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are neat jars -- the embossed design is really interesting. 

 I look at that 2 pound jar, though, and between the narrow opening and those rounded sides, it must have been a b**** to get the last of the peanut butter out of there!


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> all 3 sizes known


 Madman it looks like you're mistaken about the 3 known sizes, here's a 12oz. with original lid, go get it my friend !!!!!!!!
          Jim

 http://cgi.ebay.com/JFG-Globe-Peanut-Butter-JarAnd-Lid-/190450313325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c57b9286d


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2010)

and an 8oz. that says product instead of peanut butter.....

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-JFG-Peanut-Butter-World-Jar-/330472717686?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf1b57d76


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2010)

and this non round one....


 http://cgi.ebay.com/JFG-PEANUT-BUTTER-JAR-MADE-USA-/200521970819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb00a7483


----------



## madman (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice ive dug several of those


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> very nice ive dug several of those


 The 12oz. seems to be a great fit for your collection !!!!!....along with 8oz. "product" jar....Jim


----------



## madman (Sep 28, 2010)

these jars all date 1941 the globe was being used at the same time overlap??????


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 28, 2010)

A 12oz and a Products 8oz. You know what this means Madman, there's a products 2 lb out there as well. I'm not sure about that 12oz the picture is far too blurry to see it.


----------



## madman (Sep 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> and an 8oz. that says product instead of peanut butter.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-JFG-Peanut-Butter-World-Jar-/330472717686?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf1b57d76


 the jar is not an 8oz its a one pound,  with the mouth dementions  at 2 5/8, the product jars do not read knoxville,  and contained  mayonaise and sandwitch spread


----------



## epackage (Sep 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was going by what the seller listed, interesting info about the mayo .....


----------



## madman (Sep 29, 2010)

hey its cool he was trying to pull a fast one and 8oz  product would be sweet! thanks for the interest


----------



## madman (Oct 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> A 12oz and a Products 8oz. You know what this means Madman, there's a products 2 lb out there as well. I'm not sure about that 12oz the picture is far too blurry to see it.


 hey man as far as i know these sizes do not exist as far as a 2 pound product could be?


----------



## madman (Oct 2, 2010)

if anyone has any jfg jars different than these  pictured please post  not including the 1 pound product jar thanks mike


----------



## madman (Oct 2, 2010)

jfg in the dump here in knoxville


----------

